
What happens to your retina if you view an eclipse without protection - sjcsjc
https://arstechnica.co.uk/science/2017/08/heres-what-happens-to-your-retina-if-you-view-an-eclipse-without-protection/
======
andreasgonewild
You see the eclipse? The human eye is pretty well adapted to the sun by now.
This is pure FUD masquerading as science.

